# This is Why I'm Hot (a.k.a. MannyP's Picture Thread)



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I figured I'd collect all my random narcissistic photos into one thread. So here I go. :laughing:


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd tap that.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I see boobies. Hawt hawt boobies. Drool.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Hmm, can you squal like a pig? If so we might work something out :crazy:


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

is this why people call you a bitch all the time?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> is this why people call you a bitch all the time?


Nah, it's because TurranMC can't think of more original insults. :laughing:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> is this why people call you a bitch all the time?


Hahahaha so true.


Don't worry Manny I'm sure you'll be able to get a boyfriend through this thread that will treat you like a real man


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Let's corral some horses sometime :tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm all yours Manny!:crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing: I love this place.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

damn.. im just speachless, this is some funny shit.


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh man Manny. You inspire. You're like an asian greek god. I'd totally wash my clothes on your abs, grind flour between your pecs and smash rocks against your butt.


----------



## Leahrachelle (Dec 9, 2009)

Is this about being hot or being a hottie with a body?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Manny you're lookin pretty good but there are some imperfections. As everyone knows I've dabbled in plastic surgery and I have some critiques. Tell me what you think:

































Let me know Manny. I know a guy who knows a guy who can hook you up and won't steal your kidneys or anything don't worry. You know I got your back bro


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Hey Manny you're lookin pretty good but there are some imperfections. As everyone knows I've dabbled in plastic surgery and I have some critiques. Tell me what you think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow..... you people worry me.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Hey Manny you're lookin pretty good but there are some imperfections. As everyone knows I've dabbled in plastic surgery and I have some critiques. Tell me what you think:
> 
> Let me know Manny. I know a guy who knows a guy who can hook you up and won't steal your kidneys or anything don't worry. You know I got your back bro


Thanks for the suggestions, but if I did that, I might be too hot for you to handle, Turran! :shocked:


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

You've ruined me for blondes. It was the underarm hair.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Hey Manny you're lookin pretty good but there are some imperfections. As everyone knows I've dabbled in plastic surgery and I have some critiques. Tell me what you think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha you made me lol roud:


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

i'd do you in the butt.


----------



## Toad (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't believe you are still single...lol


----------



## nomnomcornships (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, it's a lovely work of art isn't it.
I have a pond in my backyard that looks exactly like that.
Good work roud:


----------



## Joshfoli (Dec 18, 2013)

NEEDS MORE NARCISSISTIC PICS NAO. 

Haha what is this! There's like... Three! Two! 

Abs or gtfo. bahahaha

 anyways. looks good. reminds me that I need to work on my arms...


----------



## Joshfoli (Dec 18, 2013)

Also, 
1) your face is hilarious. 
2) what type are you?!


----------



## Joshfoli (Dec 18, 2013)

WHAT why did PerC send me here??? this thread is years old....


----------

